# First try at knife making



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

This is my first attempt at making a knife. For this one I bought a pre made knife blank that I would just have to fit the handle and then finish. I chose to use zebra wood for the handle. For the pins I used brass corby pins which screw together and are ground flush. All together I have about six hours into this knife. Most of that time was spent hand filing the handle to shape. To finish the zebra wood I applied thin coats of olive oil let it sit for ten minutes or so then wiped it off. I'm at about 15 coats so far. To finish up I will apply a coat of bees wax to the wood and then buff for some shine. I will post a few more pictures when I get that done.

I have been really interested in making knives and it was awesome to get my feet wet and experiment with this knife. My next knife I want to make from scratch doing stock removal, so when I start that I will take some pics and post them up as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's nice; I like the blade style.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I REALLY like that knife. Especially the blade shape. Where did you get the blank?
Nice work on that handle too!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a link to the knife blank. It is a drop point hunter which I really like as well.

I picked up the corby pins on eBay.

http://www.knifecountryusa.com/stor...02-9-1-2-overall-drop-point-hunter-blade.html


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well done. Any idea what steel the blank is made out of?
Diversified metals or something close to that name off California ave is a good source for blank material. You can get a 36" long 1/8th by inch piece and have several knives from that.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Never would have guessed it wasn't professionally made. Nice work!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Well done. Any idea what steel the blank is made out of?
> Diversified metals or something close to that name off California ave is a good source for blank material. You can get a 36" long 1/8th by inch piece and have several knives from that.


The blank I used is stainless steel, although which stainless I'm not sure. For my stock removal knives I will start with either 10-95 carbon steel or O1 tool steel, as both are easy to heat treat using fairly simple methods. I would go with 440 stainless or 154CM Stainless but then I would either have to get a heat treating oven and figure out times and temperatures or send it off to someone to heat treat it for me. Since I'm trying to keep costs down as I learn I'll stick with the fairly cheap and easy approach for now.

I will have to check out diversified and see what they have and what their prices are. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I finally got the sheath made for it. What do you think?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Just put an oil and beeswax finish on the leather


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's awesome looking - good job!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good


Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------

